# Would you eat dried pleco fish jerky?



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I would never have thought of eating dried pleco. Apparently we could be seeing it on stores shelves soon 

See: Entrepreneurs hope to sell Mexico's 'devil fish' to Canadians as a sustainable snack | CBC News


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Never but yeah I saw that on fb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think I would pay to eat pleco jerky. That's just me and my ethnocentric tastebuds which like prawns, lingcod, and smoked salmon.


----------



## raelene (Dec 13, 2018)

Hammer said:


> I don't think I would pay to eat pleco jerky. That's just me and my ethnocentric https://sizzling-hot-play.com which like prawns, lingcod, and smoked salmon.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I don’t think I’d buy a bag, but would try it. It’s a common food fish sold at open air markets in the Amazon. They sit there in buckets and baskets without water waiting to be bought. They don’t seem to die. I’ve got some pics of them, giant land snails crawling out of baskets, and fire singed monkey heads. Piranha is probably the most common food fish where I was, easy to catch but a tad bony!


----------

